# Greetings From Northern Va



## Bison

Evening everyone,

A week and a half ago we purchased a new Outback 23rs. We've been looking at TT's for well over a year and kept coming back to the Outback and finally took the plunge.

We bought it on the second and were told we could pick it up on Saturday the 16th...well, long story short, we showed up last Saturday expecting to take posession...imagine our disappointment when we met with the salesman and he told us "This isn't the 16th."









See what the excitement brings (we're not normally that stupid).

Also been reading the forums off and on for the same period of time, and a lot of post in here convinced us to go with the Outback.

So greetings from nothern VA!

Bison
1 wife + 2 kids + 1 dog
'05 Dodge 2500 5.7 Hemi 4:10's
'06 Outback 23rs
'06 Harley Heritage Softtail Classic
'99 Ducati M750


----------



## wolfwood

WELCOME ABOARD, BISON! Glad you joined us!


----------



## Bison

Thanks Wolfwood, glad to be here...finally


----------



## wolfwood

Bison said:


> Thanks Wolfwood, glad to be here...finally


Bison, if you haven't already do so, you'll find a whole crew of VA, MD, PA folks here. In fact, come join us in the Chat Room...several are usually in there. We have a Rally at Otter Lake in PA on the 3rd weekend of October...maybe you can join us!? Check it out - we'd love to have you come & join the fun!


----------



## James

Welcome to the family....
we are still looking to get ours, but we have the TV now...

were down here in Richmond, so we'll have meet up at Lake Anna. 

We love to go out to SML the state park there is wonderful if you've never checked it out. We hope have our new Outback by spring so we can get out there by Memorial Day.

Welcom again
James


----------



## N7OQ

Welcome aboard Bison family,

Nice choice in Outbacks, we really love our 23rs and hope you enjoy yours as much as we do ours. I read your post to my wife and she said so do they get it, to which I replied no honey on the 16th....










Well you should get it in time to go camping in all your beautiful colors, should make a great picture a new shiny Outback in all the fall colors.

Have fun


----------



## z-family




----------



## Chestnut

Hello, Bison, from a fellow Northern Virginian! Weâ€™re in Ashburn.

Weâ€™ve only had our Outback for about a month and weâ€™ve learned so much useful information here. Every time I talk to DH about our TT I begin with, â€œI read on the forumâ€¦â€

Jessica


----------



## Bison

Thanks Wolfwood, we'll definitely check into that. I think we're going to try and make it down to Luray (Luray Caverns) this weeked just to shake things down (and figure out what we're missing).

That sounds like a plan James, I love the Lake Anna area, if only I didn't need to work I'd live down there...c'mon retirement (in another 30 years







).

Thanks Verstellel...yea, who would have thought they would have put the 16th so far away from the Saturday before last.









Thanks Rob, much appreciated.

My friend used to work out in Ashburn and have another friend that lives out that way. We're actually located in Triangle (5 minutes away from Quantico).

I already have a list of mods to make...on or after the 16th...from the mods forums. I must have spent two days solid crawling through all the mods.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## out4fun

Welcome and congrats on the 23rs.


----------



## wolfwood

Bison said:


> I already have a list of mods to make...on or after the 16th...from the mods forums. I must have spent two days solid crawling through all the mods.


Best not to make them BEFORE the 16th


----------



## Bison

Thanks out4fun, we're looking forward to it.

Yea, I'm sure they wouldn't look too kindly on that Wolfwood...however, if it's before we take posession...does it really void the warrenty







?

Even though it hasn't been prepped yet, here are the little critters in the TT last Saturday.


----------



## wolfwood

Bison said:


> Even though it hasn't been prepped yet, here are the little critters in the TT last Saturday.


Each claiming their own beds? And that leaves you...outside in a tent?


----------



## Fire44

Welcome to the site....it is great to have another east coast member.

Check out the rally thread....we have Otter Lake (like Judi said) in Oct. and Highlanders Hootananny in Nov. It would be great if you could make one.

Gary


----------



## Bison

It wouldn't be the first time Wolfwood...I told my boy the storage space under the front queen was his bed. Didn't quite have the affect I had hoped, he replied, "Cool!"

Thanks Gary, I'll be checking it out.


----------



## skippershe

Whoo Hoo Bison!
















Congrats on your new 23rs!
Happy Camping and post often,
Dawn


----------



## Bison

Pretty much sums up my sentiments exactly Skippershe







...thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome to the site and congrats on the upcoming Outback!

Bet that salesman had a few chuckles when you left, after arrive a week early to pick up your Outback.


----------



## RizFam

Your children are beautiful!
Enjoy!

Tami


----------



## Moosegut

That's funny - showing up a week early. You're gonna fit right in here.









Congratulations and welcome aboard.







I see the kids love it already, and you will too. Enjoy. And see if you can make Otter Lake.

Scott


----------



## daves700

Congrats, I am in fredericksburg ... just down the road from you ... where did you buy your otback ?


----------



## mswalt

Bison, (and family),

Welcome to Outbackers. You're gonna love your new TT and this forum.

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Bison

Thanks Oregon_Camper...I'm sure we were the butt of more than a few jokes that day.









Thanks Tami...I'd say the same thing, but I am a bit biased. They're the primary reason we got the trailer. Growing up some of my best memories are of the family traveling in an RV. Hoping to give them the same memories.

Anticipation is a powerful thing Moosegut...what made it worse is that I rushed to get an oil change and state emissions on the truck and dropped it off the night before. So it wasn't just picking up the trailer, but also to get the brake controller and stuff put on. Like I said before...we're not normally that flighty









Heya Daves700...just a hop skip and a jump from where we are. We bought the TT at Reines RV center in Manassas.

Appreciate it Mark, no doubt at all that we're going to enjoy it. I've been lurking on the forum for over a year now and couldn't think of a place I'd rather be.

Thanks again all...can't wait till next Saturday.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome to Outbackers, Bison!*
And congratulations on the new Outback! you are going to love it!








So... What are your plans for THIS Saturday!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Bison

Thanks Doug...hopefully to pick it up and not be told, "Oh, that's the 16th of next month."









Well, we were planning on visiting Jellystone in Lurray VA, but our daughter got conjunctivitis (pink eye) and is running a 103 degree fever, so we'll probably be at home. I can guarantee we'll be outfitting the TT if that's the case


----------



## 2491

We got our Outback (23KRS) slightly before you... just drove it home this past weekend from Indiana! We got it from Tiara RV in Elkhart. They are few miles from the factory and we saved $3k-$5k over what VA dealers wanted. Can't say enough good about how Tiara treated us... We are part-time Northern Va'ers.
I still work (M-Th) in Alexandria but our home is in the Northern Neck. Jan 08 it is "on the road" for us as that's when I retire


----------



## Highlander96

Bison said:


> Thanks Doug...hopefully to pick it up and not be told, "Oh, that's the 16th of next month."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we were planning on visiting Jellystone in Lurray VA, but our daughter got conjunctivitis (pink eye) and is running a 103 degree fever, so we'll probably be at home. I can guarantee we'll be outfitting the TT if that's the case


Alright...

If I didn't say welcome......Welcome......

With your excitement and since you are picking up on the 16th....Why not join a few of us in Lancaster, PA at the Spring Gulch Resort?????

We will be there Sept. 29 & 30 up on the big super sites in the woods.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## daves700

Bison, we bought ours from reines as well, mid june ... been back for some issues but have been pleased with the service.


----------



## Bison

Tim&Sue, that's just awesome. Truthfully, this is out first RV and we're still learning as we go, it never crossed our mind to buy the TT out of state. I don't know why however, my father bought his Ceder Creek and King of the Road from the factories I believe. Live and learn I guess (we've already learned things we'd have done differently).

Not just January, but January 8th...I couldn't guess that you were counting the days









Thanks Tim, much appreciated. I would definitely consider heading up that direction and appreciate the invite. I'll check with the Warden and see if that's something we can do.

So far I've been happy with Reines Daves700, I hope they weren't significant issues.


----------



## Hokie

Welcome and congrats on the new 23RS.

We are located here in Stafford not to far from you.

Hope to see you at a rally!


----------



## Bison

Thanks Hokie, much appreciated. Stafford is really close, we almost bought down there until we found this place. I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## prevish gang

Welcome Bison, 
Another Virginian here. We are from Williamsburg and bought from Reines as well. Had a good experience during sales and delivery. Fred in the service dept was amazing. We had a rally at Jellystone, so when you make it there, you will love it. Please join us in Ocean City in November and Otter Lake. Try to make the Lancaster one at the end of the month if you can. You will love your new Outbacker friends. Can't wait to meet you, your wife and beautiful children.
Darlene


----------



## Bison

Thanks Darlene, I'm glad to hear about the good experiences at Reines.

Williamsburg is one of my favorite places in the state, before we moved away from Virginia the second time, we would make monthly trips down there. At one point even tried to buy a house down there. Great area.

I'm definitely going to give the Rally's a shot...quite a few of 'em


----------



## bharr1s

Do you thing the 23krs will haul two Sportsters?



Bison said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> A week and a half ago we purchased a new Outback 23rs. We've been looking at TT's for well over a year and kept coming back to the Outback and finally took the plunge.
> 
> We bought it on the second and were told we could pick it up on Saturday the 16th...well, long story short, we showed up last Saturday expecting to take posession...imagine our disappointment when we met with the salesman and he told us "This isn't the 16th."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what the excitement brings (we're not normally that stupid).
> 
> Also been reading the forums off and on for the same period of time, and a lot of post in here convinced us to go with the Outback.
> 
> So greetings from nothern VA!
> 
> Bison
> 1 wife + 2 kids + 1 dog
> '05 Dodge 2500 5.7 Hemi 4:10's
> '06 Outback 23rs
> '06 Harley Heritage Softtail Classic
> '99 Ducati M750


----------

